# Upgrading and personalizing a longbow?



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently bought a Bear Montana longbow and I love it. So I want to add a snakeskin overlay on the face of the bow as camo.

I will scuff the face of the bow lightly with 180 sandpaper and use a thin layer of rubber cement under the hide. Here are my questions.

Should I use rubber cement or something else?

Once trimmed, should I put a coat of something over the top of the hide, and if so, what?

Once finished, will it add to the value of the bow besides my obvious sentimental value?

I would also like to find a way to add something every time I get a deer with it, without any damage to the bow. Any ideas?

OR, should I not do this and find a bowyer that will do this professionally for me?... :-?

Thanks!
Del


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Del,

Check out stickbow.com and do a search on the Leatherwall page. There are lots of folks on that site that have discussed this topic and they can give you expert advice on how to proceed.

Rick


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Aythya said:


> Del,
> 
> Check out stickbow.com and do a search on the Leatherwall page. There are lots of folks on that site that have discussed this topic and they can give you expert advice on how to proceed.
> 
> Rick


Thanks, I'll do that.

Del


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if you ought to add snakeskin. I'm certainly no expert, but bow backings are usually added to affect the tensile capabilities of a bow. Adding a snakeskin backing and layer of adhesive to an already finished bow could impact the performance. But again, I'm no expert. That's just what would worry me about it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with walkswithwhispers.

Im no expert, but putting something permanent (like a glued on snakeskin) could change the dynamics of the limbs. It would be better to defer to a knowledgable source on this.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I found my answer. Here is what I found.

Paul Brunner did an article several yrs ago for TBM he suggested roughing the limbs up with sandpaper (Coarse) and using elmers glue...PR

http://www.paulbrunner.net/Snake%20Skins.htm

This guy is a professional bowyer and has written articles for TBM (Traditional Bowhunter Mag.)

Thanks guys for your help.
Del


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Traditional Brotherhood.

Check out tradgang.com, everyone from newbies to the biggest names in the field post there, and everyone will bend over backwards to help you.

A lot of folks use snakeskin on their bows, but I would check in with a few bowyers before I took it on as a home project. Given how fragile it is, snakeskin on a bow is a bit lost on me, particularly on a primary hunting bow. If you want to give it a look before you start messing with your bow, go to onestringer.com and check out their snakeskin pattern wraps & such.

I prefer a satin clear finish to see the natural grain of the limbs (as on my Chek-Mate and Kota) or a satin finish over brown glass (as on my Lee Hunter, my primary bow)...

As to adding to the value of the bow, no not unless you achieve Trad Legend status like Brunner, Bear, or Hill...


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

stickbow.com i love that site for traditional archery........Im glad to see other traditional shooters here.......If you get a whitetail with a traditional bow there is no other feeling like...


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I am on stickbow.com now, and I can't leave it alone...lol There are so many good posts and the people are the best. Thanks Aythya for the first heads up on that site. I'm going to check out tradgang.com next.

Thanks a lot!
Del


----------

